# PDH Straps



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi, I'm from Warsaw, Poland. I collect old Soviet watches (Raketa, Slava, Vostok, Kama, Pobeda...) and make straps. I'd like to present some of my handmade works


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Two straps. Leather from old jackets.









































































Rally strap.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi ender great workmanship there :thumbs_up:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep, good stuff.


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi and welcome, very professional looking workmanship there , thought about making some for resale / requests ?

deano


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi deano, thanks for your opinion. I sell my straps, also make straps on request.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Nice looking straps.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*Some very nice looking straps you have made @Ender welcome to the forum of time telling devices.....* :thumbs_up:


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

And another one. Ostrich leather, honey color, cream stitching and edges.


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Rally with yellow details.


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Skull-strap :thumbsup:


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Dark brown ostrich strap.


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

some really nice straps there,well done and welcome to the forum..


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks greasemonk!

Red - blue - white


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

New 24 mm "baseball" strap.


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2014)

Ostrich leg.


----------



## Timemachine.fi (Mar 30, 2017)

Really nice straps. So many are making straps these days! :thumbsup:


----------

